# New De Rosa...



## bestT

Just ordered a King 3 frameset from comobike, now trying to decide between campy and dura ace...:idea:


----------



## Guest

That decision shouldn't take long.


----------



## bestT

*just wanted to see what responses i get...*

:d :d :d


----------



## nicensleazy

So, what are you going for??


----------



## bestT

*i'm starting to think....*

campy - i haven't had a campy bike since the early 90's...


----------



## gomango

Italian bike = Italian components! That's traditional wisdom, but think a little bit about your choice.
1) I rode a Pinarello FP3 w/ Dura Ace in Tuscany for 8 days. The Dura Ace components, along with the predictable ride of the FP3 worked very well together.
2) An Italian bike may have Shimano, as 7 of the 13 Colnagos (small sample group) I saw in Tuscany had Ultegra or Dura Ace
3) My wife's cousin in Bolzano rides/races Wiliers. Again using Shimano. She hammers her bikes, and reports the Dura Ace is durable. It might depend what your long term plan for the King will be. 

All this being said, I have Campy and Shimano on my bikes. I raced in the 80's using Dura Ace on my Colnago Super, and today I enjoyed a 61 mile ride on my Professional SLX w/ old 8 speed Dura Ace. Last weekend though, I did a 74 mile ride on a 1991 Eddy Merckx w/ modern 10 speed Centaur. I really find some good and bad with both systems.

If you can ride both systems before you buy, it may well make the difference.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Use Shimano. It's an Asian frame (not that there's anything wrong with that)..


----------



## smokva

+1 Campagnolo and I don't even have to explain why


----------



## gomango

Ok- load it up w/ Campy. I'd still ride the Shimano first. At least 4 out of 5 of the kids racing in our Junior program run Shimano, either Ultegra or Dura Ace. Loads of Italian bikes from apparently affluent families, mixed in a sea of Giants, Treks, and Specialized. Most of these use Shimano, some don't. I really don't notice the Campy equipped bikes taking more firsts. If you have deep enough pockets for the King 3, order whatever winds your binder. Just understand the components will ultimately be a personal choice, and may be difficult to justify one way or another. 


....Oh, and another item, you really should slow down and take a look at SRAM Red. It really does rock!


----------



## bestT

*not trying to answer...*

the classic "campy vs shimano" question here, and not trying to be the component "troll".
Just trying to get some opinions. My last four bikes have been Dura Ace, but I want to get some different thoughts...


----------



## zmudshark

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Use Shimano. It's an Asian frame (not that there's anything wrong with that)..


Are you sure about that? If so, that's a new development. 

De Rosa's, even the carbon bikes, are all made in Italy, unless something has recently changed.


----------



## bestT

*that "conspiracy theory"...*

surfaces every few years... whatever!


----------



## gomango

LBS said the same thing today about this bike being manufactured in Asia. I don't believe it.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

bestT said:


> the classic "campy vs shimano" question here, and not trying to be the component "troll".
> *Just trying to get some opinions.* My last four bikes have been Dura Ace, but I want to get some different thoughts...



If I built a De Rosa, Trek, Waterford, Cervelo. Look or anything else it would be dressed in Chorus. Thats what I like. The frame has nothing to do with my group choice.

You have ridden DA for 4 years. I would assume after 4 bikes, you would be either in love or had enough of it. I'm betting you have no complaints. Stick w/ it..


----------



## varian72

What did the King3 cost you through Comobike?


----------



## bestT

*2320 euros...*



varian72 said:


> What did the King3 cost you through Comobike?


2320 euros = $3400 USD, including shipping 
best price quote i got here in socal was $4500 plus tax...


----------



## nicensleazy

The King is made in Italy!

Yes, Campg is the obvious choice.........for the 'purist'


----------



## DM.Aelis

gomango said:


> Ok- load it up w/ Campy. I'd still ride the Shimano first. At least 4 out of 5 of the kids racing in our Junior program run Shimano, either Ultegra or Dura Ace. Loads of Italian bikes from apparently affluent families, mixed in a sea of Giants, Treks, and Specialized. Most of these use Shimano, some don't. I really don't notice the Campy equipped bikes taking more firsts. If you have deep enough pockets for the King 3, order whatever winds your binder. Just understand the components will ultimately be a personal choice, and may be difficult to justify one way or another.
> 
> 
> ....Oh, and another item, you really should slow down and take a look at SRAM Red. It really does rock!


Have to +1 this.

1) Load it up with Campy. It's the best  

2) If you really like Shimano (I mean, you've stuck with it four times now, right?) I think SRAM is a great half-ways point between Shimano and Campy. Light, aesthetically pleasing, mechanically simple, etc. I'd take SRAM over Shimano anyday; SRAM means you can keep all your cross compatibility and wheelsets and cassettes and such, which is a huge boost.

3) Chorus 11 can be had for just over $1000 via many online UK retailers. That's an incredible price for a world class groupset that is arguably/functionally near identical to SR. My choice if I had deep pockets (and wasn't in college haha)? I'd get SR levers for the looks, some record cranks/derailleurs, and chorus the rest of it for a hybridized campy 11 build that looks great, performs flawlessly, completes your euro-dream-bike with world-class perfection.

Components won't make you faster, but my Campagnolo components sure as hell inspire me. When a company's products can do that for you it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Either really as DE Rosa have the King 3 featured with both in their brochure. Personally I like Camps cos it fits my hands better and looks nicer imo!


----------



## bestT

*i went campy...*

decided to go campy super record 11. no particular reason, wanted to try something different, kicker was i got a 10% off coupon from paypal/ebay this week that made it a pretty good deal...
so, frame is in transit, group will be in transit, kinda exciting...
of course, i will post pictures to document the progress...
thanks for all the opinions and comments


----------



## meccio

*the made in Taiwan conspiracy*

there are no doubts that the King 3 monocoque frame is made in taiwan and painted in Italy. 

this was confirmed by Derosa itself, as in the website bdcforum.it

this year they have launched the king 3 rs model, which can also be made to measure. the made to measure version is made in Italy bonding carbon wraps, within the derosa factory. the standard size version is still a monocoque frame made in taiwan.


----------



## bestT

*looky, looky....*

what the ups man left yesterday!
almost too beautiful to put on a bike...


----------



## nicensleazy

meccio said:


> there are no doubts that the King 3 monocoque frame is made in taiwan and painted in Italy.
> 
> this was confirmed by Derosa itself, as in the website bdcforum.it
> 
> this year they have launched the king 3 rs model, which can also be made to measure. the made to measure version is made in Italy bonding carbon wraps, within the derosa factory. the standard size version is still a monocoque frame made in taiwan.




How do you know this info ????


----------



## bestT

don't feed the troll...


----------



## meccio

I am not a troll. I own a Derosa King3, custom paint, and I am very happy about the bike.

the fact that standard sizes King3 are made in taiwan was openly discussed in this forum 
http://www.bdc-forum.it/showthread.php?t=77355&page=4

one of the moderators visited the derosa factory, posted a lot of pictures and interviewed cristiano de rosa. 

a debate followed on this specific issues. Where are king 3 frames made?

the moderator, in light of the interview with cristiano, replied very clearly to that question

In a nutshell:

made to mesaure King 3 rs - made in Italy
standard King 3 made in taiwan
neo pro carbon made in Italy 

the above is visible also from the pictures taken at the factory

it is just a fact.

I believe that the volumes of derosa are too small to justify the production of a monocoque frame in 10 different sizes such as the king 3


----------



## bestT

*Finally...*

Finally my King 3 has arrived... it was worth the wait!
First ride in the morning...


----------



## enac

Hey, BestT ----How does the KING 3 ride compared to your original King?


----------



## bestT

Way better! So much lighter that I can feel it, yet stiffer. Also much more stable on the downhills... 14.7 lbs in a 71cm size.


----------



## enac

Good to hear. There is a review of the KING 3 RS in Road Bike Action magazine. They love it. I wonder if there is a noticeable difference in feel and ride between the regular KING 3 and the KING 3 RS?


----------



## enac

How do you like the Campy 11?


----------



## bestT

*i haven't had a campy...*

bike since 1988 - syncro 6 speed - that was awful...
SR 11 is amazing... i love all aspects of it... slowly teaching my hands how to shift vs shimano...


----------



## Travis

truly nice looking bike, enjoy!


----------

